# Chalky Bath Bombs from SLSA?



## dblbubble (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been tweaking my BB recipe to get that perfect bomb and I like the use of SLSA in them; however, I do notice the bombs tend to have a "chalky" or more "powdery" feel/finish to them when I use SLSA.

I primarily use light oils in my BB recipe and thought that by using a hard butter like coco butter, it would take away the chalky/powdery finish, but that didn't really help. 

Is there a way to get rid of that chalky/powdery finish when using SLSA in BBs?

Here's a pic...you can see how powdery it is. I am only using 2 T of SLSA to my recipe of 2:1 sodium bicarb & CA (1 cup to 1/2 cup), so I don't think it's too much. Even with 1 T of SLSA, it has that powdery/chalky feel.

BTW, my kitty is photo bombing my bath bomb!!


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 27, 2016)

Hehe silly kitty!  Get a mister sprayer and spray on some witch hazel or distilled water (light touch so it doesn't react) on the bomb when it comes out of the mold.  I don't use SLSA in my bombs so I don't know if this will work for you, but worth a try!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you use clay in your bombs? I've seen some that use clay that are smooth and almost shiny - I wonder if that would counteract the chalkiness?


----------



## dblbubble (Dec 27, 2016)

No, I don't think misting them with anything will make a difference, as it will inevitably dry and I will be right back where I was. Also, for some reason, witch hazel does not do well with my bombs. 

I've made them with and without kaolin clay, and the difference is definitely there with the SLSA. 

I'm beginning to think that maybe I might try another type of foaming agent if I want these to have some foam to them, maybe coco betaine, since it is a liquid. Or decrease the SLSA and bring in some coco betaine.


----------



## carlyjones (Dec 27, 2016)

Mix you SLSA with your liquids before adding to everything else? I'm not sure! Maybe it's unavoidable


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2016)

Smart observation. I've had the same problem and I never connected it to the SLSA. I thought it was just me and weather which caused the problem. What percentage of SLSA do you use? I've been using approximately 20% since butters tend to suppress bubbles. I like the idea of reducing SLSA and adding in some coco betaine. Maybe try carlyjones' suggestion and mix the SLSA in the coco betaine?


----------



## dblbubble (Dec 28, 2016)

Hazel, that's a thought about mixing the SLSA powder with Coco betaine. Hmmm...

I was watching a Youtube video yesterday of BBs made with a combo of coco betaine, glycerine, and liquid Castile soap in place of SLSA, and that appeals to me since SLSA is so darn expensive! Plus, I'm not a big fan of it going airborne in my house/workspace, even if I'm wearing a mask. 

Back to the drawing board...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 28, 2016)

it is not powdery because of slsa , you use to high alcohol or too much clay.  Some people spray ready bb with high 91% RA when they are on tray already
I mixed decyl glucoside with some glycerin and will try to add it , I use a little bit of slsa only.  Cocobetaine is good except it contains a lot of water and may activate BB
Use a bit more oil, when is very dry in workshop it helps ,


----------



## dblbubble (Dec 28, 2016)

Dahlia I'm not using clay and rarely alcohol. That's the frustrating part of making bath bombs...what works for one person may not work or be preferable for another. BBs are as elusive and personal as they are scientific, IMO.  LOL!

For me, it's a preference thing. The BBs come out great, they work, look good, etc., but I just don't like the texture and that's not what I'm aiming for for a final product. The texture is not there when I don't use SLSA, so through the process of elimination (and many, many trials), that's the conclusion I come to.

I've tried increasing oils and even combining hard and light oils to reduce the powdery feel and it doesn't seem to change, so I need to either find another solution to use SLSA or find another way to have the same effect without SLSA and give me the feel/texture I want. 

It's a combination of all things I want in a final product, so I will keep experimenting and tweaking until I I get there. This is the fun part!


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 14, 2017)

I am currently having the exact same problem... I added 5g of SLSA to my recipe to create the foam and all the sudden it's so chalky! This is not at all what I want as a final products as it doesn't feel nice in my hands. Did you ever solve the problem or try any of the above suggestions? Could save me a lot of batches of unusable bombs.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 20, 2017)

ladies when you finish unmolding them take 99% RA and spray them lightly it will change the feeling.  It works for me perfectly


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 21, 2017)

Have any of you thought about using polysobrate 80 instead of SLSA ?    It's more expensive but also not an irritant.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 22, 2017)

They do two different things though - Polysorbate is to help disburse the oils whereas SLSA is to impove the foam.

We only use Polysorbate now and have finally produced great bombs that fizz/foam and the oils disburse.  TBH no matter what you read and which receipe you use you just have to find what works FOR YOU.

The weather is so different where we all live and then the humidity in our own homes means that what works for one person wont work for someone else.  As far as I can see and after a year of trying countless ideas, its a matter of keeping trying until you hit on what works for you in your own circumstances.  Its not perfect I know but bath bombs are such a variable that no one recipe will work for everyone.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 23, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> They do two different things though - Polysorbate is to help disburse the oils whereas SLSA is to impove the foam.
> 
> We only use Polysorbate now and have finally produced great bombs that fizz/foam and the oils disburse.  TBH no matter what you read and which receipe you use you just have to find what works FOR YOU.
> 
> The weather is so different where we all live and then the humidity in our own homes means that what works for one person wont work for someone else.  As far as I can see and after a year of trying countless ideas, its a matter of keeping trying until you hit on what works for you in your own circumstances.  Its not perfect I know but bath bombs are such a variable that no one recipe will work for everyone.




I agree 100%!! I have followed every recipe posted by others and have had no success! Especially when using the press I bought. It it is a million times harder than the hand molds. I've spent over 50 hours and countless batches to finally have some success but no consistency using it. It took a lot of trail and error doing my own testing. 

Even if someone gives you their "formula" there are still several missing pieces needed for you to have it work for you. I've tried so many variations just putting the mixture into the mold, loose, packing it in, some combination, how long to let it sit in the mold etc. with the press there are so many more variables, psi on air pressure tank, lowering the mold fast or slow, how many times pressing it. Humidity is huge factor. Wet or dry dye, how you mix ingredients, so many many things and any one factor could make or break your bath bomb. That's why everyone pretty much needs to find their own process because unless someone stands next to you and teaches you to do exactly everything that they do it will be impossible for you to copy them exactly.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 23, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> They do two different things though - Polysorbate is to help disburse the oils whereas SLSA is to impove the foam.
> 
> We only use Polysorbate now and have finally produced great bombs that fizz/foam and the oils disburse.  TBH no matter what you read and which receipe you use you just have to find what works FOR YOU.



Have you tried cream of tartar, I use  that for foam / bubbles. I also use poly 80 so the oils will mix with the water and not float and leave a slippery tub.


----------

